# Spouse visa Singapore



## Michaelsutton555

Hi, Please can someone advise me on the process for moving to Singapore.

My wife and daughter are Singaporearn and I am British, We were married in Singapore and in November we will be married for 4 years. but we have never lived there. We are currently residing in the UK until the 5th of September 2012. 

I believe I can fly to Singapore and ask at immigration for a 90 day pass, please confirmed.

If I arrive in Singapore on a vistors pass can I then apply for a different visa in Singapore or do I need to apply for it from the UK? Which visa should i apply for?

My wife has not lived in Singapore for 8 years. Therefore would we require a sponsor? If so, do we need to live with the sponsor or can we reside else where?

Regards, Michael (newbie)


----------



## Michaelsutton555

*Also*

Sorry, forgot to mention.

Asuming I fly into Singapore on a vistors pass, can I fly in on a one way ticket or do I need to show out bound flight information?

Regards, Michael


----------



## Abdou

Hi michael
From what I learnt from my own experience is that you need a social visit pass (visa)
Is your wife still singaporean or gave up her citizen? If the case still singaporean, you need a visa to singapore providing ticket out. Once you are here and before your visa is expired you should apply for which is callef LTSVP + , this pass is new scheme for foreigners whos spouse is singaporean with a child. See details here: ica xxxgovxxx sg/news_details.aspx?nid=12665

Change xxx by dot


Good luck


----------



## simonsays

Adbou: you are almost right.

British passport holders get 90 day UPON ARRIVAL .. 

For LTVP+, the spouse has to show proof of income.

To Michaelsutton555 : when you arrive, ask ICA for 90 days, and you will be granted 90 days.

Then you can choose either to apply for LTVP+ or LTVP - the former allowing you to work, unlike the latter


----------



## lorgnette

1. Ask for 6 months visa- for you and daughter to know in-law's family and extended family and to apply for LTVP+-and might get stamped for 6 or 3 months depending on immigration officer 

2. bring support documents eg wife's HDB flat ownership, marriage cert-just in case. 
3. Visit HH Singapore, 9 Wilton Crescent, and receive details.
4. Return tickets? you might be required to purchase rt by travel agent and to show it at check-in counter before boarding. If you do, make sure you get your tickets under an refundable class


----------



## Michaelsutton555

*HH Singapore?*



lorgnette said:


> Hi, Thank you for your response!!!!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Michael


----------

